# Chevyguy97's Builds



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i have been needing to do this for awhile, build my own room. so this is were i will be keeping all of my stuff at, so keep an eye out for what chevyguy will build next. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what's on the workbench right now, it's my hotrod X-cab step side chevy, i am working on the frame for it, i will post up more pic's as i get some progress.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is GRAPE APE, just got this one done not too long ago.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that stepside looks good sofar i almost used an excab with my stepbed lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is the frame im working on for the x-cab stepside chevy.
still gota lot of work to do onit. but all in good time.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hey newb?! didnt you already have a build thread?! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i had a build thread along time ago, but it did not have any pic's init, caues when i started it way back when, i did not know how to post pic's at first, so it's got a lot of links to pic's init. so i just wanted to start fresh with this one, was just waiting for the rite time to start it. but it's all good now.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well ive been workin on my Hotrod, i did get some primer onit, but i guess it was too cold, so after some sanding, i will prime it again, and this is the frame ive been working on, still got some work left to do onit, but this is how it is for now.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool, I'll keep lookin' in on you Fam ! Kool builds already in the room. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well after sanding, cleaning, and priming again, the DAMN primer keep cracking, so i put the body into the dip, (brake fluid bath) once i get it all off again i am going to go get some primer sealer and try priming it again. i hope that will do the trick. i will post up more pic's when i get that far.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 2 2010, 08:42 AM~19217765
> *well after sanding, cleaning, and priming again, the DAMN primer keep cracking, so i put the body into the dip, (brake fluid bath) once i get it all off again i am going to go get some primer sealer and try priming it again. i hope that will do the trick. i will post up more pic's when i get that far.
> *


I hat when stuff like that happens ! :angry: 

Good luck bro .


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they look good


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well, good day, good day, i got the chevy outa the dip, cleaned it, sanded it, then cleaned it again, put some sealer primer onit and everything worked out great, now i gota do the body work again, but that's no biggy. hope to have some pic's up somtime tonight. but i did get the frame painted, just as soon as it drys to the touch i will post some pic's up.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

that full size looks good. i have 3 going on now, wish i had that stepside bed.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2010, 07:18 AM~19188643
> *yeah i had a build thread along time ago, but it did not have any pic's init, caues when i started it way back when, i did not know how to post pic's at first, so it's got a lot of links to pic's init. so i just wanted to start fresh with this one, was just waiting for the rite time to start it. but it's all good now.
> *


you know im just messing with you right?!  what was the thread you had all those builds in with "the worlds longest truck"?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i know your just messing with me, it's ok lol. i always like your little witty comments. there fun to read. and here is a pic of my WORLDs LONGEST 1/25th Scale Chevy Truck.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

and here is my BAGMAGIK shop truck, BagMagik is the name of my body,paint and custom shop i own, so i built a truck for it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the first truck i built after joining DYNASTY M.C.C. i built this for the build off.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good shit up in here bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 3 2010, 07:33 AM~19226745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dnag, I wish I had that truck on prom night with a hot tub in the bed ! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 3 2010, 07:55 AM~19226781
> *Good shit up in here bro!!
> *


hell yeah id say so...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, i will do my best to keep reppin my clubs, one build at a time.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the motor im going to be using in my chevy that im working on.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

should have some updates on this soon, just going over some body work, then it's off to primer again, then if that works out i should be putting some color onit by sunday, (i hope) lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 3 2010, 11:07 AM~19227691
> *thanks for the comps guys, i will do my best to keep reppin my clubs, one build at a time.
> 
> 
> ...


this is sweet!! what color orange is that who makes it?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that is a custom orange i made, i went to the paint store and had them let me mix up my own paint. i call it orange sherbert, in the house it looks like orange sherbert ice cream, but out in the sun it looks like a sunkist, lol, i just took PPG white and kept adding PPG orange to it till this color happend. i was going for an ice cream paint job. this is how it looks inside.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

just got this outa the paint booth, still gota put flames onit, and clear it, but it's coming together.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin real good in here Matt!  Nice work!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok i got the flames onit, still gota clear it, and put it all back together.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Dec 3 2010, 09:07 AM~19227691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this Chvey is coming along very nicely, cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

cant wait to see the chevy either...the flames look GOOD!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

just got this one done, this is my HotRod Chevy.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work in here Homie...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME SICK RIDES UP IN HERE! NICE JOB CHEVYGUY!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats badass bro. likin the flame job.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bad ass how you used the bed cut out for the top of the notch cover :wow: nice work matt


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i just got done with my X-cab stepside, so i am going to do a Reg-cab with a Reg-bed onit next.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sOME SICK TRUCKS UP IN HERE BRO !!!!!!!!!!!




HERE'S TO THE fAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got both doors hinged on this. now to start on the door panels.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got my monty carlow back out and have been working on the dash and console and speaker box, i cut open the glove box door, and put a playstation 2 inside the glove box. still working on the console/speaker box. but should have it all sanded and primed some time this weekend.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like the console


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man, still gota lot of work left to do onit, but ima keep on keeping on.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well been doing some more work on my monty carlow, got the body primed, and got the console/speaker primed, got a little stuff to clean up onit, but it's all good.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work on the doors.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the frame for my monty carlow---hopper style


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Monte's looking good, bro. I got the same kit just witing to jump on the bench. Soon. Keep up the good work, bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the body in the paint booth, with the first coat of white onit. 
i should have some pic's of it tonight somtime. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok so i got the white onit, gota let this dry really good for a day or so, then i will start the taping off for the green.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the motor for the monty carlow.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

reminds me of one Jeff was building that got painted by one of the Table Scraper homies.... looks good


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is ROUTE 420.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2010, 04:39 PM~19344766
> *this is ROUTE 420.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats beautiful bro ! I'm lovin' them colors with the theme you picked!
Great name for her too ! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man that means alot coming from some one of your talent.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2010, 02:39 PM~19344766
> *this is ROUTE 420.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 5 2010, 01:36 PM~19244387
> *just got this one done, this is my HotRod Chevy.
> 
> 
> ...


shit how did i miss this one...sweet truck love the flames them wheels are tight as hell too..great job.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man, i did that one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

:420: ROUTE 420 :420:









































I got some MAD RESPECT for all those who build lowriders. this is my first one, let me know what ya think. THANKS.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ya did better than ive done yet as far as building one. And love the theme.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man. now im working on a 63 impala for my next lowrider. i will get some pic's up later.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

give it up for my homie trendsetta 68, he made this logo for me and it's just what i wanted, thanks man.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 19 2010, 09:13 AM~19366363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX BRO. HERE WAS OPTION #2 BUT I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT IT ..... :dunno:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Route 420. Came out dope as some og cali chronic. Clean work, dogg. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 19 2010, 11:56 AM~19367190
> *THANX BRO. HERE WAS OPTION #2 BUT I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT IT ..... :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


nah man the one ya sent me is the best one, it's perfect. just what i was wanting. thanks man.  mad skills, the other one is bad ass too, i likes them skulls init, but the one i got is just so clean. classic


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well ive been working on my reg-cab chevy, i built some window post for it, now on to more body work lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ive yet to open doors like this on a chevy...just the fact of the cab top being open like that, and knowing me..itll get broke. Now seein this, i need to try this out on something... maybe a dodge


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

it was kinda easy to do, so i know you can do it too brian


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 22 2010, 02:47 PM~19394488
> *well ive been working on my reg-cab chevy, i built some window post for it, now on to more body work lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some good work on them post homie !


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, now im working on the frame for it, im using the stock frame, but i'm going to build a back half for it. pic's coming soon.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 22 2010, 03:47 PM~19394488
> *well ive been working on my reg-cab chevy, i built some window post for it, now on to more body work lol.
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice! :wow: Always puttin in some hella work Matt!

Also, where's pics of the showrod? That bitch is bad :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Showrod???????? what are ya talking about??????


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 5 2010, 02:36 PM~19244387
> *just got this one done, this is my HotRod Chevy.
> 
> 
> ...



This one!! :biggrin: I found them lol sorry.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

o'yeah that one, lol, it's cool, yeah i like that one too. just a clean little hotrod street truck.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the dually ima going to be using for the DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ Dually Build Off. im using some big tyme muscle wheels, gota cut the fenders so that it will lay out.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i hope so....those things are huge!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok i had to fix them fenders, i could not stand it all jacked up in the ass like that.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is just a quick update on the dually, still got alot of body work left todo on them fenders, but i just wanted to prime it real quick so i could see how's its going to look.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got all 4 doors opened up.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is a start on the frame, and the wheels im using.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

FOR THE FAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im putting a corvette rearend onto the back of my dually, got some mudd onit, just tring to keep some dually updates in my room.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 11:15 AM~19628751
> *im putting a corvette rearend onto the back of my dually, got some mudd onit, just tring to keep some dually updates in my room.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

dually is lookin good...you got any paint ideas yet?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

not sure on paint yet, maybe a midnight blue and somthing else, but still not set in stone yet.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well this is the bed finished up and primed. i think the vette back end looks good onit.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 08:09 PM~19632929
> *well this is the bed finished up and primed. i think the vette back end looks good onit.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 08:09 PM~19632929
> *well this is the bed finished up and primed. i think the vette back end looks good onit.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah it does.. nice work!! :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys, it took me alday to get it rite, but now i know it was well worth the extra work.
now onto finishing the front suspension and start on the interior.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That came out awesome! Cant wait to see this thing finished!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well here is the frame for my dually, still got some detail work, and paint left to do, but this is it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is my 79 firebird i have been working on, i did not really like the front end on it, so i cut off the lower part and built a new one, i just think it looks a little cleaner. what do you think????


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

little update on my dually, got the floor, trans hump, and console done, to cold here to prime it, but it gives me time to get started on the door panels.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 4 2011, 05:40 PM~19790147
> *this is my 79 firebird i have been working on, i did not really like the front end on it, so i cut off the lower part and built a new one, i just think it looks a little cleaner. what do you think????
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty cool reminds me of the old superbirds the way its shaped


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got my firebird painted, still gota put the decales onit and clear it, but all in good time.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

and with the warm weather im having today, i desided to do some priming on the frame, and got the last coat of primer on the body, im thinking purple and charcole gray for colors, still not sure yet. lol


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That purple and grey don`t sound bad at all


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the stickers onit, but i gots snow on the ground, so i can't clear it till it warms up alittle.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got the interior finished for the firebird, hope to have this car done real soon.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 03:16 PM~19972839
> *i got the interior finished for the firebird, hope to have this car done real soon.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah looks good ...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 04:10 PM~19973079
> *Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Feb 27 2011, 05:10 PM~19973079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2X :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys.


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

nice t.a. bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

firebird looks good i like the stance on those big wheels...are they the wheels from the dodge concept truck?


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 28 2011, 07:10 AM~19973079
> *Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: excellent bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 04:10 PM~19973079
> *Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir, I love that birds stance !


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

PAINTED.










man i love them TesTors One Coat LACQUERS. them little paint cans are awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

who remembers the BLAZERADO that silver star customs built. well i do, caues i am the proud new owner of the seats that was init when it was blue and silver, the photo at the bottem is of the seats sitting in my shop. i will be putting them in my bagged S-10.











just had to show them off, i loved that blazerado and now i have the seats outa it, and im very happy about it. lol


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 12 2011, 08:22 PM~20077697
> *who remembers the BLAZERADO that silver star customs built. well i do, caues i am the proud new owner of the seats that was init when it was blue and silver, the photo at the bottem is of the seats sitting in my shop. i will be putting them in my bagged S-10.
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when he flipped it while he was towing it (never tow a vehicle backwards) he came back strong though.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Done!!!!!! This is my Dually for the Drag-lo Build off.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well now that im done with the dually, im starting on my next build thi one is for
THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR BUILD, for my DYNASTY FAM!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got the frame painted, and the wheels onit, and this is how it's gona ride.











and this is a little paint shop fun, going with a kandy purple with a silver roof. kinda like this.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well it's too damn cold to finish painting the nomad today, so i got my reg-cab chevy back on the bench, this is PROJECT X.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here. Firebird and dually are sweet. Nice projects comin too. :0


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, just tring to do my part to rep my clubs.
wish there were some shows around my way, everyone keeps going to shows and reppin the club i would love to go to some and take my builds out into the public.
congrats to all the winners.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This if for the Dynasty HotRod Year Long Build Off, it's a retro rodded 57 chevy nomad, im calling this one YESMAD.


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 9 2011, 09:36 PM~20300886
> *This if for the Dynasty HotRod Year Long Build Off, it's a retro rodded 57 chevy nomad, im calling this one YESMAD.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeet.... One of my all time favorite wagons. Great job bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

THANKS MAN, it's my first retro rod. just tring somthing new.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

looking sweet.... im going to keep a very close eye on this build, because i have a nomad on the shelf, just waiting for ideas!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 9 2011, 09:36 PM~20300886
> *This if for the Dynasty HotRod Year Long Build Off, it's a retro rodded 57 chevy nomad, im calling this one YESMAD.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice work


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 9 2011, 10:36 PM~20300886
> *This if for the Dynasty HotRod Year Long Build Off, it's a retro rodded 57 chevy nomad, im calling this one YESMAD.
> 
> 
> ...



lovin this man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that nomad.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comps on my nomad, i am going to put a vette motor init, just to keep with the retro rod theme. i need to dig it out and start putting the motor together and get it painted.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass matt i like the color and the stance


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well now that YESMAD is finished, im going to get my bike out, this one is for the YEAR LONG BIKE BUILD OFF, for DYNASTY M.C.C.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i added a tag to YESMAD, caprice on dz hooked me up, thanks man.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

YESMAD looks so Sinister!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 11 2011, 07:26 AM~20309588
> *DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That came out plain sick! Really diggin the color combo on the car with those wheels. When you gunna put up pics of that bike????


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Apr 13 2011, 09:27 PM~20333592
> *That came out plain sick!  Really diggin the color combo on the car with those wheels.  When you gunna put up pics of that bike????
> *


soon, i got it painted, i just gota put the decals onit, then start putting it together.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 11 2011, 09:26 AM~20309588
> *DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer... :machinegun: love the color combo's an them wheels look perfect as well... great job :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Drag-Lo Kustomz is doing on Old Skool Truck Build Off starting on May 1st, and this is what i will be building for it. it's a 94 sonoma, i wanted on old body S-10 but could not find one, so im going to build this.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet matt. Cant wait to see u get down on that truck. 
I need to get my hands on some them choppers. 

Oh, And big nates got a square dime for sale in his topic.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is for the Dynasty Year Long Bike Build.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

:wow: That bike came out bad ass, really like the colors on it.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

NICE BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys.
this is were im at on my old skool build for my Drag-Lo Fam!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 16 2011, 11:00 AM~20352349
> *This is for the Dynasty Year Long Bike Build.
> 
> 
> ...


This is nice bro. 

That tandums badass too.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

side skirts added, there are two diff sets, front one is from the X-treme kit and the rear set is off of the sonoma kit.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 10:15 AM~19628751
> *im putting a corvette rearend onto the back of my dually, got some mudd onit, just tring to keep some dually updates in my room.
> 
> 
> ...



What type of putty is this that you're using.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well im going to my first model car show in the morning, so i built this stand for my S-10, so i could show the detail that's under the truck, i hope i do well, and bring home some goodies, im taking 6 models in all, so i will let ya'll know how i do, when i get home i will post up pic's of the show. WISH ME LUCK GUYS.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

My daughter April won 1st place, Best of show, and Best paint in the junior class with her 71 challanger, i got 2nd with the dually and 3rd with the green truck in custom class.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the old skool dropped down like i want it, now on to finishing the frame for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 28 2011, 08:08 PM~20442313
> *well i got the old skool dropped down like i want it, now on to finishing the frame for it.
> 
> 
> ...





thats sick! :uh:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks. just tring to dig up my roots from the 90's lol now i gota find a wing. lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got the tandem axle set up put all together today, this is how it's going to be, im using a dummy axle for the back two wheels.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:wow: That look sick man! Looks like it came from the factory like that!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got some primer on my Old Skool today, got some more body work to do, then another coat of primer then i hope she will be ready for paint.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 12 2011, 05:45 PM~20539624
> *got some primer on my Old Skool today, got some more body work to do, then another coat of primer then i hope she will be ready for paint.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS BAD ASS ...LOVE IT!! LOOKS KILLER JUST IN PRIMER :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

man im lovein all them trucks


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the frame, wheels and motor all put together, still doing a little more body work on the body, but it's starting to come together.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 12 2011, 03:45 PM~20539624
> *got some primer on my Old Skool today, got some more body work to do, then another coat of primer then i hope she will be ready for paint.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well while im waiting on the weather to warm up so i can paint my old skool, i desided to get out my nissan hardbody, im building this one for the DYNASTY year long truck build, this is what i got done sofar. laid out on 22's.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking forward to see this killer ride bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 16 2011, 04:27 PM~20564243
> *Looking forward to see this killer ride bro!
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

smoothed out the bed, and built tubs init, still got to fill in the seams. but it's coming along.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

this build is gonna be real nice bro! post up some pics of some control arms you have made to give me some ideas! LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i take a round piece of tubing and bend it into like a triangle, that's really how i make control arms. 
i use plastruct 3/32" ----2.4mm Butyrate tubing. you can get it off of e-bay. or at a hobby shop.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Im a BIG Dukes of Hazzard fan, so i got a BIG General Lee model, it's 1/16th scale. i am building this for the Year Long Muscle Car Build Off, for Dynasty. and the motor that's init i will be building for the Year Long Engine Build Off. and yeah it's a HEMI. i should have the motor finished soon, i will post up pic's when i get it done.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

I got your charger shipped out bro! It's on it's way!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the motor outa the 1/16th scale general lee, im using this for the YEAR LONG ENGINE BUILD OFF, for Dynasty. there are some other things that go onit, but i can't put that other stuff onit till i put it into the car. i will post up pic's of it once i get it into the car. still working on the car.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

engine looks great! whats the stats on the mini


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

still kinda working on the hardbody, been doing some work on the frame, and getting the inside of the bed cleaned up.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is some pic's of the HEMI sitting in the frame, i got all the wire's and hoses run, now on to finishing the interior and body and this puppy should be done soon.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> here is some pic's of the HEMI sitting in the frame, i got all the wire's and hoses run, now on to finishing the interior and body and this puppy should be done soon.


 Damn bro looks great!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comp darius, well ive been working on getting the car and wheels painted, still gota add the decales but ima let it dry for a couple of days.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> thanks for the comp darius, well ive been working on getting the car and wheels painted, still gota add the decales but ima let it dry for a couple of days.


Good shit bro I can't wait to see it done I might buy one of these kits myself!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

dariusmather said:


> Good shit bro I can't wait to see it done I might buy one of these kits myself!!!!!


this kit is ok, they spent a lot of time detailing the motor, but craped out on the detail on the body. but it's been fun and it's one big ass model. lol 
and there is always a class at model shows for 1/19th scale and bigger and i don't ever seen anything in them classes, so ima carry it to my next model car show.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the stickers on my general lee, and put it on the frame just for a quick mock up. next is the interior.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

The General is looking GOOD Matt! Nice work bro!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

paint/ decals lookin flawless. keep it up


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, ive been working really hard on this one, tring to build a really good look'n general lee for my son, he want's it in his room and i want it to look good enuff to carry to some shows.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

bro it already does look good enough to go to shows lol kt will most deffinitly take some trophies


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got the interior done on the General lee, i cut the head rest off of the seats and had to build my own console, but it's all done, now just gota finish the rest of the car.









Tagged


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got the General lee all finished up.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn bro at came out great! Nice job on the bmf! The car looks sick as hell!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i had to take it outside and jump it one good time. lol








but the good news is that it still looks good after the jump.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a quick little pic to show how BIG this model really is, and i added an intena to it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well with the general lee finished, i desided to get back to work on project oldskool, for the drag-lo kustomz old skool build off. i added the graphic's this morning, still gota clear it, then i need to put some purple flocking in the bad and cab. should have this one done soon.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

bad ass bro sick work


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Got yourself a nice General Lee collection there. Nice builds. I like the graphics on the dime. What are those from?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

the graphic's on the dime are off the old square body dime lowrider kit. i thought they would look perfect on an old skool build like this.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> well i had to take it outside and jump it one good time. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT JOB ON THE GENERAL.
AN THAT S-10 IS KILLER...SOME NICE WORK IN HERE BRO!!!:h5:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guy, just tring to do my part to rep my clubs.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the flocking done on the interior and added a striper pole to the bed.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice trucks bro.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking good man


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is for the Drag-Lo Kustomz old skool build off----JUST CLOWN'n


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

a stripper pole. now that is bad ass, where is the stripper?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

richphotos said:


> a stripper pole. now that is bad ass, where is the stripper?


It's her day off. lmao


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> It's her day off. lmao


lol...... i think jimmy flintstone (maybe) has a pole girl figure you can buy


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

repost


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is my nissan for the Dynasty Year Long Build Off.









This is the frame ive been building for it.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

damn bro comin slong good you make me wanna start my hardbody!!! keep it up!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what is on the bench for now, im taking alittle brake from the nissan, this is my 68 dodge charger, im using the wheels from the 67 chevelle kit, paint is going to be plum crazy purple, with tan interior.







It came with two motors, this is the 426 Hemi, i put it all together and desided to put it on the engine stand for now, im going to be putting the 440 in the car.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i desided to two tone the car, silver and purple, i got the silver laid on today.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

how are you planning on separatin the colors? straight down or different? just curious


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im going to split the colors right at the top body line, but i know what your talking about caues on the door the body lines don't match up, but i think i have it worked out. just going to take some taping off to make it look right.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is some pic's of what i got done sofar, still gota finish painting the purple on the body, but i should have it all done next week.

































And i still got to add some detail to the interior.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i have never seen a two tone charger, and i know why, the body line messes with ya a little but i think my idea worked out. im pretty happy with it.

















not sure on what color to do the pin stripe in, either black, orange, or green, not sure yet, gota wait for it to dry so i can play with it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i just got done putting 3 coats of clear onit, i am very happy with how this turned out, and i man does this thing bling in the sun.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

1968 DODGE CHARGER R/T


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

I noticed the green line is not there after the clear. Did you add it and clear again or?......I was going to suggest making it a little thicker but using tape so it doesn't run like it did in some places. Just some constructive criticism, bro. I like the paint scheme though.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

honestly, i wasnt feeling the orange or green idea....but it didnt turn out bad looking at all matt! nice finish brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Add a wash to that grille! That's a bad-ass Charger!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i did add a wash to the grill, i will have to take it outside and get new pic's of it in the sun.---i added the green stripe after the clear, i used a sharpie to do the stripe. it's the first time i ever used a sharpie and as you can tell im not very steady handed with it. but once that thing is on there IT'S ON THERE. lol the driver side i taped of in order to do the stripe and the pass side i did free hand and the pass side came out better. lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> i did add a wash to the grill, i will have to take it outside and get new pic's of it in the sun.---i added the green stripe after the clear, i used a sharpie to do the stripe. it's the first time i ever used a sharpie and as you can tell im not very steady handed with it. but once that thing is on there IT'S ON THERE. lol the driver side i taped of in order to do the stripe and the pass side i did free hand and the pass side came out better. lol


:thumbsup: You made me find a Charger kit in my stash and mock it up!! :h5:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

glad i could motovate ya. lol


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up bro'...dat charger came out clean. like how u went wit da purple top an green pinstripe to split da colors...bad ass.:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i have been doing some work on my impala, i got the 20's onit and washed it today, now im going to start working on the interior, and i bought a new motor and trans for it, im putting in a 327 with a 350 turbo trans this winter.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice charger homie.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

50 chevy stepside sitting on 22's.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Im building this truck to look like my friend jon's 1:1, and im also building it for the wonderbread step build off.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> 50 chevy stepside sitting on 22's.


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

my daughter April just finished this 32 ford pick up, she used the wheels from the 50 chevy kit.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> my daughter April just finished this 32 ford pick up, she used the wheels from the 50 chevy kit.


nice...she did a real good clean job on it. :thumbsup::drama:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'32 came out clean. Your daughter has some skills.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Matt, tell April she did an awesome job bro.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chevyguy97 said:


> my daughter April just finished this 32 ford pick up, she used the wheels from the 50 chevy kit.


your shorty did good


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

my daughter wanted to say THANKS for all the kind words, she will be taking this 32 and her 70 challanger to a show on OCT.1st, i know she will do good. i will post up pic's when we get back from the show next sat.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well me and my daughter went to a model show on the 1st, and this is what we carried and what we won.
















I think she should of got atleast silver for her challenger,caues at the last show she took it to she won 1st, best Jr. and Best paint. just my 2cents.
but she had fun and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i won this at the show, almost done putting it together, now lets hope i can paint it to look like the one on the box, but i don't think im that good. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

congrats to you and your daughter bro... that shed is cool too bad its small scale lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got this kit for $5 bucks, tried my hand at weathering, this is the first time i have ever tried weathering one, i don't think it looks 2 bad. but it was a fun little model and the only part that sucks is that this kit does not come with any glass, lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That old truck looks great! Congrats to you and your daughter on the hardware wins!! :h5:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got a 70 challenger on the work bench, got the frame done and the wheels that im using, im thinking Grabber green, with the black decales that go down the sides, black roof with black interior.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice start homie


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

a little update on my challenger, the hat is not glued on the motor yet, still gota deside on paint, but this is where im at onit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK i got my 70 RoadRunner in, and i have put the challenger back in the box, opening this thing up, got the trunk cut open, and built all the trunk insides, kinda my first one that i built the whole inside of the trunk, got the driver door cut open, and these are the wheels im using, calling this one, Sledge Hammer. Kinda like the one Dom was driving at the end of Tokyo Drift, only his was called HAMMER.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

chevyguy97 said:


> Well me and my daughter went to a model show on the 1st, and this is what we carried and what we won.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats. Both have nice builds.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> OK i got my 70 RoadRunner in, and i have put the challenger back in the box, opening this thing up, got the trunk cut open, and built all the trunk insides, kinda my first one that i built the whole inside of the trunk, got the driver door cut open, and these are the wheels im using, calling this one, Sledge Hammer. Kinda like the one Dom was driving at the end of Tokyo Drift, only his was called HAMMER.



the trunk came out great!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> OK i got my 70 RoadRunner in, and i have put the challenger back in the box, opening this thing up, got the trunk cut open, and built all the trunk insides, kinda my first one that i built the whole inside of the trunk, got the driver door cut open, and these are the wheels im using, calling this one, Sledge Hammer. Kinda like the one Dom was driving at the end of Tokyo Drift, only his was called HAMMER.


:thumbsup:trunk space looks good.....not to be a downer but...where u gonna put your hinges?:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hinged!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well other then getting a new windshield, im Finished with my old body S-10.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> this is the first truck i built after joining DYNASTY M.C.C. i built this for the build off.


Trucks nice, love the custom work! swweeeeeet!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> Well other then getting a new windshield, im Finished with my old body S-10.


well, if your finished with the dime matt, ill take it!! i want an ex-cab square body bad!! plus, if you are good with that stance................:nono: sittin WAY too high with a bag magic sticker out back!! i see that 64 in the back drop! :thumbsup: LOL she's sittin too high to bro!! was this the blue one that got wreacked by your in law or who ever?!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps on my green truck ricezart it's one of my fave's.
yeah hock that's the stance im going with on the Dime, only because im selling it, if i was keeping it, i would drop it done about 4" and put my 20's onit. and yes that's the same truck that my bro wrecked awhile back, but it's all fix with alot of new parts. And i know the impala is sitting to high, but im fix'n to pull the motor out and rewire the whole car, then put the bag kit, new motor and trans init this winter, then she will be sitt'n just right-------------ON THE GROUND. LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> thanks for the comps on my green truck ricezart it's one of my fave's.
> yeah hock that's the stance im going with on the *Dime*, only because im *selling it*, if i was keeping it, i would drop it done about 4" and put my 20's onit. and yes that's the same truck that my bro wrecked awhile back, but it's all fix with alot of new parts. And i know the impala is sitting to high, but im fix'n to pull the motor out and rewire the whole car, then put the bag kit, new motor and trans init this winter, then she will be sitt'n just right-------------ON THE GROUND. LOL


how much you selling it for matt?! dont make me drive down there and come home with yet another vehicle to REALYY piss off the wifey! ive always wanted a square body ex-cab....but all of em around Co. are 4x4 or rusted to death!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im asking $2000 for it. come on and get it. i got the new windshield init today. so it's ready to go.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

been doing a little work on my 70 roadrunner Sledge Hammer, i got it all primed and ready for paint, gota go get the paint, but i hope to have it painted this weekend some time.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats gonna be sweeeeet ! :drama:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the interior flocked, waiting on some good weather to paint the body, i hope it's going to be warmer this week.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well this is what ive been working on, i have taken out the 403BB motor and auto trans and the interior, i am getting a 327 sbc and a 350 trans and im putting 4 bucket seats init, hope to have the motor and trans at the house tomorrow somtime, then i will be rewiring the whole car, just waiting on the new gauges to come in. but this is how my poor 64 looks for now.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good matt are you still gonna bag it?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im going to bag the impala still, it just might not be right now, i just spent alot of money on getting the motor/trans/new gauges/valve covers/air cleaner/flowmasters/wiring kit/some trim stuff that goes around the grill, so im pretty tapped out till i get done putting all the new stuff on the car. i hope to have all these things i listed on the car by the end of FEB.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got some paint on project Sledge Hammer, hope to be putting clear onit either later on this afternoon, or in the morning.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well the weather is still kinda cold, but it was warm enuff to put some clear onit today, glad to be done with paint and clear, now just waiting onit to dry, should have it put together middel of next week some time.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## mr_custom_kreation_2011 (Sep 3, 2011)

where did you get the custom license plate?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i made it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks great matt nice and shiney lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*X2 !

*


kykustoms said:


> looks great matt nice and shiney lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, really tring to step my game up on this one. going to carry it to a car show in April, so im tring to get that number 1 spot with it.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> thanks for the comps guys, really tring to step my game up on this one. going to carry it to a car show in April, so im tring to get that number 1 spot with it.


it's evident! good luck at the show:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sledge Hammer, tring to step my game up on this one.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chevyguy97 said:


> Sledge Hammer, tring to step my game up on this one.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


X2!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got Sledge Hammer outside today.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got another mopar on the ole' work bench, gona have to change my name to Moparguy97. lol this is my 70 challenger.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i have desided to get this out, i am going to be starting with a 1/18th scale general lee, but trust me this aint no general lee build, this is going to be a full custom build.









i got the doors and trunk cut open today, and these are the wheels im using, there off of the big dub city dodge truck, going to be building a full interior, and full trunk, and everything under the hood.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the front wheel openings fixed, now they look like a charger should.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dude!!! Sledge hammer is freekin kleeeen, didnt even realixe it was hinged til I scrolled down. Great job man


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> well i got the front wheel openings fixed, now they look like a charger should.


gettin down wey.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, im really happy with how Sledge Hammer came out, hoping the charger looks just as good or better once it's done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Dude!!! Sledge hammer is freekin kleeeen, didnt even realixe it was hinged til I scrolled down. Great job man


X2!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got some work done on the charger, got both doors and trunk hinged, got the motor built, got the trunk floor finished and now im working on door panels and seats.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good matt...gonna have to change ur name to moparguy lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah with all the mopars ive been working on lately i was thinking the same thing. lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got some interior work done on the charger, desided to use red flocking to spell out the work HEMI on the top of the speaker box, so it will show outa the back glass and covered everything else in gray flocking, i ran out, but i did order some more from scaledreams.com and hope to have it here soon so i can finish up the interior.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass bro!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks bro, just tring somthing new. had all that room so i thought i would fill it with somthing. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass matt i like it


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

1/16th scale 69 Dodge Charger Finished.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice finish matt!! thats extra points for drag-lo for a first finish!! LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here are the 2 i have finished sofar for this year.









Here are the 2 1/16th scale chargers









And here is my little Mopar collection.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

My daughter April just finished her 65 ford mustang, me and her are going to a show on sat, she is going to carry this mustang and 2 other models she has built, and im carring the purple charger and Sledge Hammer. Wish us luck, well she won't need it but i will. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well guys i got my impala cranked up yeasterday and she runs great. got a couple of little things left todo and she will be road ready.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

You can keep up with the progress on my 1:1 64 impala by clicking on this link. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/333305-building-custom-64-impala.html


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

not been building lately, been kinda bummed out since the model car show, just been thinking of somthing to build, really tring to build even better then i have been, not really sure what else there is to do to a model that i have not already done. Sledge Hammer is the best i have ever done, and it did not get anything at the show, and the purple charger got 2nd, so im really wanting to build somthing that is going to get me that #1 spot, i don't build for anyone but myself, but if you want first place at a show then you really have to step your game up big tyme. so im going to take some time and really try to improve my builds even more. So keep an eye out for what chevyguy will build next.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Streets are watchin' and we know it's gonna be goooood!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well chevyguy is back at it again, i have desided to build a model of my 1:1 64 impala 4 door hardtop, so the first thing i have to do is take the 2 door impala model and turn it into a 4-door, caues they don't make a 4 door model, i checked into it and the 2-doors and the 4-doors are the same wheelbase, so i don't have to add anything to the body, so the first thing i did was deside where to cut out my doors at.









This is what it looked like after some cutting and sanding.









and now a mock up of the doors.









still got to do the other side.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks awesome bro.. great start


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here are the wheels and stance im going with, got the rear suspension done, now im working on the front.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is what i came up with for the suicide hinges on the rear doors, not alot of room back there so this is about the only thing i could do, the back seat will cover it up and the door panels fit good too, still got some triming to do, this is just for mock up, but it works real good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sweet


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got all 4-doors hinged.

















Now i gota start working on door panels.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Been awhile since i posted any update on my Impala build, i had it painted, but fucked it up so i had to put it in the purple pond, i just got it repainted and cleared today.










This is the frame and interior.









And this is the motor.









Hope to be posting finished pic soon, maybe in a week or so. Just keep an eye out for what chevyguy will build next.
Thanks for look'n


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice work Matt.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That's lookin good man.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps guys, not going to let that little mishap get me down, lol
It's back on track and look'n better then it did the first time. so now i got gota finish it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

No#3 for the year, my 64 impala 4 door hardtop.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that came out great. Good job homie. I like it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks man, now i can't wait till i get to take it to a show with my 1:1, going to display it with the 1:1 at the show in oct.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

that 64 came out freakin clean great job bro!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats sick matt


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comps guys.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

great job on the 64 homie i llike the colors too:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is what is on the ole bench now, i just got it primed, going to paint the body blue, frame is purple and interior are going to be black and purple, the blue im using is the bright blue that's on the new Jeep Ranglers.


















I love a primed down layed out truck.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

So sick man very clean


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

No# 4 for the year, i started this one awhile back and all i needed to do was finish painting it and install the glass and set the body back on the frame, so this is my finished 70 challenger.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is how we do on sundays around here.









I gota hurry up and get mine bagged.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking great in here,that Challengers badass. Your partners caddy sweet too,your 64 will look great bagged like that.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

No# 5 for the year, this is my fav batmobile off all time, so i wanted one to add to my T.V. / Movie car collection, This is my 89 Batmobile.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> No# 5 for the year, this is my fav batmobile off all time, so i wanted one to add to my T.V. / Movie car collection, This is my 89 Batmobile.


probably the fastest build ever huh?! LOL......i like the old school pontiac bubble window.....you see the pics of the 1:1 that sold on barret-jackson got in a car accident! hit a neon or something?!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> This is what is on the ole bench now, i just got it primed, going to paint the body blue, frame is purple and interior are going to be black and purple, the blue im using is the bright blue that's on the new Jeep Ranglers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is gonna be good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> This is how we do on sundays around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a resin kit of this car; I think I have an idea of how to build it now. :nicoderm:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hay Tonio you have a resin kit of a 2-door 70 cadillac??????


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> No# 4 for the year, i started this one awhile back and all i needed to do was finish painting it and install the glass and set the body back on the frame, so this is my finished 70 challenger.


*DAMN THAT'Z TIGHT HOMIE!!! *


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps.
Here is the award i won in the custom car forums build off.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Thanks for the comps.
> Here is the award i won in the custom car forums build off.


Nice congrats much props homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Thanks for the comps.
> Here is the award i won in the custom car forums build off.


WOW that looks just like mine. lol 

Congrats man.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chevyguy buys again. This is my 04 chevy i just got, It's got a 5 - 8 drop onit, shaved tailgate handle and molded in roll pan.









An 06 grille and hood have been added to it.









The plan is to raise it back up a little. going with a 2 - 4 drop when it's said and done, a set of 20's and going to paint it Gloss Black. I will post up pic's when i get this all finished.
Here is a shot of the truck with the set of wheels i MIGHT be getting for it, just not sure yet.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

Sweet looking Chevy Homie... I myself am quite fond of the Bow Ties...
2012 Cruze... 1985 Silverado... also my newest purchase an 1986 CUCV Military truck... And my wifes 2012 Malibu in the garage...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like your collection of bowties.
Well i got my truck raised back up, It was just two low and i just need a good work truck so i put it back to stock and i bought these rims for it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations on the first place win,on CCF well deserved


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks homie, but i got 2nd. lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My bad lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Dynasty M.C.C. and Drag-Lo Kustomz 4-life


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is a little somthing I have been needing to build myself, it's a 50 chevy hauler, just going to be a curbside build, but I have always wanted to build one.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is a shot of it with the Impala onit. This is kinda like the one on counting cars. I am thinking of painting it purple.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> Here is a little somthing I have been needing to build myself, it's a 50 chevy hauler, just going to be a curbside build, but I have always wanted to build one.


Man, that is one wicked looking hauler, love the rear section, looks awsome, top job!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's one sick scratch built COE!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

THANKS for all the comps, this day and time a man needs a good car hauler. lol


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful work. can't wait to see the coe done!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice truck.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Sik coe Matt. Makes me want to build one now.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps guys, will it's raining here today so im going to start doing the mud work on the COE Hauler.


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> Here is a shot of it with the Impala onit. This is kinda like the one on counting cars. I am thinking of painting it purple.


I still love that 4 door 64 and that hauler is RAW!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I have been doing a little work ON the coe, and a little work WITH the coe. lol, I went and got the Pro Six Foe out of the shop and getting ready to finish up the body work and get some primer onit so when the weather is right i can paint it and maybe by then I will have the coe ready for paint too.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

That's sweet bro


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

My son gunner turned 9 last week so I shopped around and found him a model truck that he would not have to paint and not too hard to put together, So I got him the 1/20th scale S-10. He did a great job putting it together, and he even let me help. lol. The wheels are off of a monster truck toy, he wanted it to be like a little mud truck.










Here is the truck after we finished it. I think it looks cool and he is already picking out his next model, So we will probley be building a General lee monster car next. lol


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Now that's Kool. my daughter is 9 and has Been bugging me to get her a model. that's great quality time bro. cant want to see his next one.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This was a pretty easy model to put together, Also i would say the 90's chevy pickup truck models are a great starter model, but those are alittle harder to come by. I found this one on E-bay, it's where i get most of mine.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I got some primer on the 50 Chevy coe hauler, and I went and got the S-10 outta the shop and carried it down and had it cleaned. It's been awhile since it was out. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Been doing some work on the coe hauler today, I added some round tubing around the bed to kinda give it a little lip, and I'm molding in a viser too. Also I went and got the charger out and cleaned it up, It's been awhile since I clean some of my models so from time to time I get them out and give them a bath. lol


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks good brotha. really like the idea of the tubing around the bed.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, I was not sure on the tubing idea, but I knew it needed something to kinda break up the sides, but now there are some models that won't fit, caues there wider and now some of them sit on top of the tubing, but it's all good. Now I gotta get it all sanded and get it ready for paint. hope to have this one painted by the end of the week. ( I hope ) lol


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

You could notch/radius the tubing to lock the rear tires in place.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lookin dame good bro:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Either way if they all fit or not that coe is bad ass!!! Can't wait to see some color on it brotha.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks real killer Matt!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm still not sure on color. lol, Was thinking purple, but now I'm thinking black with silver bed floor. But still not sure. lol???????????????????????????????????


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

black go with every thing bro:yes:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Went thru your thread and man your truck work is awesome!! You helping set that bar on the truck game :thumbsup: keep up the great work bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice work bro loving the hauler


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comps, I got the coe primed today, alittle more sanding and maybe another coat or two of primer and it should be ready for paint.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

That's one bad creation. my hats off to u bro. now get some color on it!!!! Lol.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

any updates? im really looking forward to see ur coe done.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Chevy that hauler is looking sweet my man!! Great job maybe one day Ill like to tackle that job


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Not really to much to update on the coe. I did wet sand and reprime last week, now I'm just letting it set so that the primer sets up good, and I'm still debating on color. I am having some nice weather the last couple of days so I have had the 6-4 out cruising.:thumbsup:
I will post up some pic's just as soon as I deside on color.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is a little update on the coe, I got the first color on, it's a metallic silver, then I sprayed a metallic coat over that in the bottom pic.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is a shot of it in the house with my Bagmagik shop truck onit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

going to leave the top of the flat bed this silver color, then spray the rest purple, and either black or tan interior??


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well I got the interior painted, I decided to go with flat black. I had to order some more purple so it's going to be a couple of days before I get the cab sprayed. but just as soon as I get it I will post up some more pic's.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chevyguy97 said:


> Here is a little update on the coe, I got the first color on, it's a metallic silver, then I sprayed a metallic coat over that in the bottom pic.


this is badass bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd go with tan guts... Looks badass... I'll get on mine soon enuff


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Top notch!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well I decided to do the flat black interior, just so it's kinda dark in there.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> here is a shot of it in the house with my Bagmagik shop truck onit.


 I'm dig'n that Tow homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HELL ME X2 BRO SUPER :drama:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Jumped in the COE and went down and picked up a little project for a friend of mine, he has a 77 chevy so I got him a 77 wrecker cause he owns a salvage yard too. so I got it primed today, and just as soon as the paint comes in I will get it sprayed.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

One of the cleanest COEs I've seen


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> here is a shot of it in the house with my Bagmagik shop truck onit.


nice!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comps, just as soon as the purple get here I will get this one painted, and I'm painting the toe truck purple too. so just waiting on paint. lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

awesome stuff man. i like that flatbad hauler AND the Towtruck pickup!!!!! haha. what are the plans for the towtruck?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

going to paint it purple for a buddy of mine and give it to him.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the COE finished.  here is a shot with the shop truck onit.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> got the COE finished.  here is a shot with the shop truck onit.


What a SWEET set, the COE is just incredible man, love em both!:yes::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats sweet bro much props!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

x2


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comps, I did not know what color I wanted to paint it, but I knew I wanted the top of the bed silver so when I sprayed the whole thing I just decided to leave it that a way, and I thought the barb wire kinda gave it a more harder look so I went with it. I do really like how it came out. so on to the next one. lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That COE is the shit homie. Damn you'z good.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

2013 so far


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds look dope homie much props


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I built this one for a friend of mine, he has a purple 77 GMC and he owns a junk yard so this was the perfect model for him.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lay-C-boy, flat black up top / mystic emerald on the sides, lays body on 24's, full custom frame, raised wood bed floor, shaved tailgate, escalade engine, custom white pin stripe graphic.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chevyguy97 still building.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey whity....lol. I like that HOTROD alot. Dude thats killer lookin.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks HAK, I'm really happy with the way it came out, once the build off is over I've got a 34 I'm going to build next.


----------



## red504cutlass (Jan 20, 2014)

chevyguy97 said:


> not been building lately, been kinda bummed out since the model car show, just been thinking of somthing to build, really tring to build even better then i have been, not really sure what else there is to do to a model that i have not already done. Sledge Hammer is the best i have ever done, and it did not get anything at the show, and the purple charger got 2nd, so im really wanting to build somthing that is going to get me that #1 spot, i don't build for anyone but myself, but if you want first place at a show then you really have to step your game up big tyme. so im going to take some time and really try to improve my builds even more. So keep an eye out for what chevyguy will build next.


your cars & skills are awesome! you are very talented & creative! & you build them very quick! that's amazing! & the fact that you love Chevy's & still work on Mopars etc; thats commendable also! i am new to Lay it Low & just gettin back into the hobby bcuz Katrina flooded everything in N.O., & i got discouraged when all of my model cars & my hot wheels collection got damaged. but, you (& others) are truly an inspiration. i started at pg 1 of this feed, & i am learning from reading your posts & looking at pics of your work. you are a great model builder! & your daughter is too! who cares what the judges think!?! i hope to fabricate & customize my models half as good as you someday... thankyou for your contribuition to the hobby & keep up the great work! (now, let me continue scrolling & see how the 4door '64 model came out...)


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Hotrod came out sick, bro. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

red504cutlass said:


> your cars & skills are awesome! you are very talented & creative! & you build them very quick! that's amazing! & the fact that you love Chevy's & still work on Mopars etc; thats commendable also! i am new to Lay it Low & just gettin back into the hobby bcuz Katrina flooded everything in N.O., & i got discouraged when all of my model cars & my hot wheels collection got damaged. but, you (& others) are truly an inspiration. i started at pg 1 of this feed, & i am learning from reading your posts & looking at pics of your work. you are a great model builder! & your daughter is too! who cares what the judges think!?! i hope to fabricate & customize my models half as good as you someday... thankyou for your contribuition to the hobby & keep up the great work! (now, let me continue scrolling & see how the 4door '64 model came out...)


 Thanks for your kind words, sorry to hear about your Katrina disaster, Hope all is well with you and your family now, and wish you good luck in your return to the hobby, an I don't worry about judges anymore, I realized that the show I was going to was a group of friends that get together once a year to show off to each other, and no outsider will win 1st for anything. I went to that show 3 years in a row and see the same people kept winning and realized it's a group of builders that all hang out together so I don't go anymore. I am happy just building and hanging out on Layitlow and Facebook with my builds. Thanks again and you will be building better then me in no time.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Dynasty VS LUGKs build off, this is my pro touring 72 blazer called Stay Tuned. Just got some primer onit and hopped in the COE and went and picked it up. Still got some work to do , but it's getting there.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's looking damn good, Chevy. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## leadfoot5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Haven't heard from you in like five months..how is "stay tuned" doin? the engine and dashboard are from what? I like the "50 COE a lot..great job


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

It's been awhile since I was in here, I have not really been building much, but I did find time to build a 34 Ford Hotrod, I will finish my 72 blazer "Stay Tuned" soon, kind of lost track of what all I wanted to do to it and time ran out on the build off I was building it for, but now I'm ready to get back onit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

The 32 and 34



On The Coe Car Hauler headed back to the shop after the photo shoot.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I working on my Blazer "Stay Tuned" Should have some progress pic's up soon


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

working on a 68 mustang GT500KR, for a customer, hope to have some pic's up soon.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------

